# GT: Game 9 Clippers @ Lakers 11/21



## qross1fan

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(6-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers(7-3)

WHEN: Tuesday, November 20th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; NBAtv; KABC 790 AM 
Clippers Last Game: 103-97 win vs 76ers 
Lakers Last Game: 82-72 win vs Bulls 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Lakers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Smush Parker | Kobe Bryant | Luke Walton | Lamar Odom | Andrew Bynum

Lakers Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Maurice Evans | Kwame Brown

Q's Quote:
"It'll be interesting on what Phil uses against the Clippers front line with Odom starting at PF, maybe play some Zone?? Kaman is due to a big game, this may be it and it seems as if Brand has awoken from his slow start. We all know what Dunleavy is going to try on Kobe, with both Ross and Livingston being in there to guard him. Cassell vs Smush|Farmar may mean a ton of points in the post for Sam if Bynum is the only legit PF|C in the game. X-Factor for the game in my opinion are the plays of Luke Walton and Cuttino Mobley for each side. The two least spoken about players on each teams starting unit, and they may end up being the deciding factor if either get hot."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 102-97
Q's Prediction Record: 7-1

*​


----------



## Unique

Should be a great game!


----------



## cadarn

We could really use an NBA level Kaman in this game.


----------



## bootstrenf

cadarn said:


> We could really use an NBA level Kaman in this game.



i hope to see more off the ball movement from the clippers in this game...no freakin standing around, watching cassell and brand go to work...

kaman needs to rebound, and he can score against a kwame/bynum combo...he's too good offensively to not score a few buckets...

elton needs to dominate, because odom has a snowball's chance in hell of guarding him man-up...

maggette needs to take the ball right at luke, maybe give him a few quick fouls...

no matter how good ross is, he can't cover kobe...just hold him to under 30 points...

we don't have to worry about the guards, except kobe of course...just make sure to contest the perimeter shots...

no doubling, we need to beat the lakers with man defense...


----------



## squeemu

cadarn said:


> We could really use an NBA level Kaman in this game.


Seriously. It's about time the Clippers start playing acceptable ball, so why not do so against the Lakers? 

Everybody has had a pretty good game this year except for Kaman. It's time for everybody to have a good game at the same time and for Kaman to start having good games too. :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

cadarn said:


> We could really use an NBA level Kaman in this game.


With Brand waking up from his slow start it seems, I see no reason to why Kaman won't wake up tomorrow night. With Bynum being on Brand most likely, it leaves Odom? on Kaman, meaning if he goes into the post, he can get some buckets, or from dishes by Brand and putbacks. I see Kaman getting 18/10, call me crazy, but that's what he should get.

Q's Quote updated btw .


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i have a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

cadarn said:


> We could really use an NBA level Kaman in this game.


the clippers seem to be winning without him. i see no reason why the clippers cant win this game with him playing like he has all season


----------



## Number2

Clippers -1 for tomorrows game... I'm taking IT !!! 
O/U is 193.. 

I got a feeling that it might go low... but I'll see how I feel tomorrow..


----------



## universal!

I've been watching Farmar and he can play. Sam can't cover him on defense. On the other hand, Farmar nor Smush will give Sam any trouble on the other end.

Don't forget Mobley on D. He could potentially go against Kobe as well. 
We all know there's no hope of Singleton seeing any PT, but I think he has the size and quickness to go against Odom, not to mention create havoc on the offensive end.
Bynum could give Kaman into foul trouble, so it looks like EB maybe be assigned to play C.

Big x-factors: TT and Maggette.


----------



## Darth Bryant

universal! said:


> I've been watching Farmar and he can play. Sam can't cover him on defense. On the other hand, Farmar nor Smush will give Sam any trouble on the other end.
> 
> Don't forget Mobley on D. He could potentially go against Kobe as well.
> We all know there's no hope of Singleton seeing any PT, but I think he has the size and quickness to go against Odom, not to mention create havoc on the offensive end.
> Bynum could give Kaman into foul trouble, so it looks like EB maybe be assigned to play C.
> 
> Big x-factors: TT and Maggette.


Farmar more than likely is out for tuesdays game because of a mild foot sprain. So that just leaves the Lakers other PG chumps (Smush, and even worse Sasha). So Sam wont have to do anything on defense because those two will do all the work for him and brick wide open shots, and miss lay ups.

Kobe has been in cruise control lately, so I dont see to much double teaming of him. I'd worry more about Lamar. If he has one of his "good games" than he is hard to defend. If he has one of his typical games, then even he isnt much to worry about.

It's going to come down to coaching and points in the paint I think. Lakers #4 in the NBA in points in the paint so far this season, so I think shutting them down in there and making the Lakers settle for a weak jumpshot will result in the best results for the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

Vlad Rad always has wanted to start...he couldnt with the sonics, couldnt with the clippers, now isnt even like the 3rd guy off of the bench on the lakers. Feel sorry for him. But i heard hes still slow from recoving from an injury. But its embarrasing if you cant even beat out walton or maurice evans for PT


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers have the better 'team'. Though they have to break out of this funk and place seriously from now on. They need to have a very big first quarter and work off of that. It will be the Cassell and Brand show tomorrow. Also look for Maggette to try to go off and if the game is on the line we know who will step up to the task.


----------



## Number2

Gotta watch it on KTLA (The CW) in HiDef !!! It's sooo nice !!! 
This game might come down to the points scored by the bench !!! Which the Clippers should win that stats... Go Corey.. GO CLIPPERS !!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Vlad Rad always has wanted to start...he couldnt with the sonics, couldnt with the clippers, now isnt even like the 3rd guy off of the bench on the lakers. Feel sorry for him. But i heard hes still slow from recoving from an injury. But its embarrasing if you cant even beat out walton or maurice evans for PT



You are right that Vlad hasnt started or seen signficant minutes because of a bad hand injury at the start of the season during a practice. In fact, rumors have been surfacing that he might need to have an operation to repair the hand but is holding off until the offseason to see if it might heal on its own. All you have to do is watch him shot a three pointer to see that his hand isn't all there. So until then, his options will be somewhat limited.

But lately the operation talk hasn't been around so I'm hoping that means his hand is healing fine on its own. But when he shoots a three pointer it doesnt look like its getting better. He definatly is missing the stroke he had when he was with the sonics and the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

which makes me that much more happy that the lakers got him, instead of the lakers using their MLE on a need position like PG.


----------



## yamaneko

Anyway, back on topic, i predict loss if lakers continue to play above their level, and if clippers continue to play below their level like normal. 

Clippers can get away with ugly basketball against some times like 76ers, but not against the lakers who are playing super motivated the first couple weeks of the year. 

for the defense, im guessing kaman on bynum, Id like to see brand against walton, id like to see mobley on odom (based on how mobley did on dirk), cassell on smush, and q ross on bryant. I think clippers start out maybe down by 10, but then the clipper bench should kill the laker bench to even the score...but kobe takes over down the stretch for laker victory.


----------



## Number2

ARGH !!! Line is moving this morning.. 

Clippers -1.5
O/U is 191


----------



## saxmanager

Weasel said:


> The Clippers have the better 'team'. COLOR]






Not according to Kurt Rambis. He said on the Roggin Symers Square show this morning that he thought the Lakers had a better team, and it would play out later in the season and into the playoffs.


----------



## bootstrenf

saxmanager said:


> Not according to Kurt Rambis. He said on the Roggin Symers Square show this morning that he thought the Lakers had a better team, and it would play out later in the season and into the playoffs.



yeah, and i bet rambis' opinion is totally objective...


----------



## saxmanager

bootstrenf said:


> yeah, and i bet rambis' opinion is totally objective...



Funny thing was, Baylor was on the same show a few minutes later, and when asked the same question, wouldn't go there.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Kobe always seems to go off against the Clippers, but i dont think he will this time and that will probably be the biggest key, at most maybe he has 20something points...if that happens we will win.....
and if Corey contributes big time off the bench and is motivated to play good like previous games against the Lakers then for sure we win  

one thing...i dont think we can play as sloppy as we have been playing we have to limit our stupid turnovers to single digits atleast....i hope this is the game we actually play like we are capable of ...we will see....

GO CLIPPERS!!! :clap: 
:cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

saxmanager said:


> Funny thing was, Baylor was on the same show a few minutes later, and when asked the same question, wouldn't go there.


Maybe because Baylor knows actions speak louder then words?


----------



## bootstrenf

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Kobe always seems to go off against the Clippers, but i dont think he will this time and that will probably be the biggest key, at most maybe he has 20something points...if that happens we will win.....
> and if Corey contributes big time off the bench and is motivated to play good like previous games against the Lakers then for sure we win
> 
> one thing...i dont think we can play as sloppy as we have been playing we have to limit our stupid turnovers to single digits atleast....i hope this is the game we actually play like we are capable of ...we will see....
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!! :clap:
> :cheers:



hey, you forgot to mention how horrible livingston was going to do this game... :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> which makes me that much more happy that the lakers got him, instead of the lakers using their MLE on a need position like PG.



Im not sure how much happier your going to be by the end of the season with Timmy. But you never know.. The guy is bound to become consistent somewhere....

right?


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Anyway, back on topic, i predict loss if lakers continue to play above their level, and if clippers continue to play below their level like normal.
> 
> Clippers can get away with ugly basketball against some times like 76ers, but not against the lakers who are playing super motivated the first couple weeks of the year.
> 
> for the defense, im guessing kaman on bynum, Id like to see brand against walton, id like to see mobley on odom (based on how mobley did on dirk), cassell on smush, and q ross on bryant. I think clippers start out maybe down by 10, but then the clipper bench should kill the laker bench to even the score...but kobe takes over down the stretch for laker victory.


 :thinking: 


Why would you put Brand on Walton??? Lamar Odom is more than likely going to play PF for this game because of a lack of decent PF on the Lakers... So if Kaman is working on Bynum, no way Brand just leaves Lamar wide open to do whatever he wants.

Mobley has always done well vs Kobe as well as dirk. And although Kobe is definatly not where he needs to be health wise yet, you'd leave someone else to guard him? I know Ross has a lot of success at playing Kobe, but I doubt your going to see much time with Ross and Mobley on the floor at the same time...

Not to mention... Mobley might have had a good game on Dirk... But I would never take a smaller guy guarding a 6'10 or bigger for an evening. If you get Mobley and Odom in the post at all, your gonna see Odom go off. Brand needs to shut down Odom, and ignore walton(Like the majority of the NBA does). Theres plenty of other players on the Clippers that can work on Walton. Even if he does have a good night, If I were the Clippers I'd rather see Walton have a great game, than see Odom have even a good game.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Go Lakers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

bootstrenf said:


> hey, you forgot to mention how horrible livingston was going to do this game... :biggrin:


hahah 
nah man, umm his play the last game frustrated me and i was trying to keep my composure and everything haha but damn....but once again....i am not gonna speak of him negatively anymore or just to "bash" ima look at the positives rather than the negatives...and well...i will continue this probably till the All-Star break ...then depending on how much he has improved i will decide to "bash" again....im hoping he gets better...we will wait and see and i say if by the end of the season he is not "Starter" material get rid of him .....

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bootstrenf

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahah
> nah man, umm his play the last game frustrated me and i was trying to keep my composure and everything haha but damn....but once again....i am not gonna speak of him negatively anymore or just to "bash" ima look at the positives rather than the negatives...and well...i will continue this probably till the All-Star break ...then depending on how much he has improved i will decide to "bash" again....im hoping he gets better...we will wait and see and i say if by the end of the season he is not "Starter" material get rid of him .....
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it's all good man...i'm one of the biggest livy defenders, but i'm kind of pissed off at him also...kid needs to step up...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Wilmatic2 said:


> Go Lakers!


says the James Singleton fan in the Clippers forum


----------



## bootstrenf

ClippersRuleLA said:


> says the James Singleton fan in the Clippers forum



maybe he's just trying make a funny...


----------



## DaFranchise

Number2 said:


> Clippers -1 for tomorrows game... I'm taking IT !!!
> O/U is 193..
> 
> I got a feeling that it might go low... but I'll see how I feel tomorrow..


Clips +1 now!!


----------



## bootstrenf

DaFranchise said:


> Clips +1 now!!


+1???

kind of makes me nervous...

looks like a sucker's bet...the line makes you want to take the clippers, and the house knows this, so they are probably thinking that in reality, the lakers will actually win outright...crap....


----------



## livingstononefour

Ross on Kobe is going to be a very interesting matchup. Phil Jax has gone on the record saying that as Sam Cassell goes, the Clippers go, so watch for Phil to try to shut down Sam. Besides, Sam would slaughter Smush Parker so look for some different looks from the Lakers. I don't think anybody on the Lakers can stop Elton so I think we will win this on the gold floor.


----------



## yamaneko

Dont like the parker cassell match up, because parker is one guy cassell cant just shoot over. Cassell hasnt done well against bigger defenders.


----------



## Number2

DaFranchise said:


> Clips +1 now!!


IMPOSSIBLE !!!! On what site?? 
BoDog, SportsBook, SportsInteraction, Hollywood, BetCRIS, SkyBook, etc... all still saying Clippers -1 or -1.5... I think you got it mixed up.. But if not.. I would of taken that bet any day!! 

I still think the line is funny... It should of been around -4.5 ~ -6.0 (Clippers).. Maybe cuz of the Lakers Name, the line is low.. 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Hmmm UCLA vs Kentucky or Clips vs Lakers hmmm


----------



## cadarn

17-13 clippers 6:03 in the first


----------



## squeemu

Good job, after a disasterous start...

17-15 now.


----------



## squeemu

Kaman is doing prettty well on the boards. The Clippers just need to get their second chance points.


----------



## squeemu

Thomas comes in, gets booed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

maaaan i like how Elton threw that two handed dunk down with passion !!! he doesnt do that often but you can tell he wants to win this game!!


----------



## squeemu

down 17-19 now...


----------



## squeemu

Odom at the line, misses one and two.

Maggette comes in for Thomas with 2 questionable fouls.


----------



## squeemu

Ross redeems himself after an airball, 19-19, offensive foul on Odom.


----------



## cadarn

Clippers played well for about 3 minutes, now just falling apart.
17-19 Lakers 3:51. At least Maggetteis coming in.


----------



## squeemu

The Refs couldn't handle the fact that Ross was shutting down Kobe on that play, so they called a ridiculous foul. 21-21, rebound Odom, foul on the shot.


----------



## cadarn

Lakers getting a ton of foul calls.


----------



## squeemu

Another ridiculous call for Kobe...it begins...


----------



## squeemu

Kobe has 20 of the Lakers' 27 points, which looks to be a return to last year's pattern. Who thinks he'll go for 80?


----------



## squeemu

End of the first. Lakers 27, Clippers 25.

Could be better, could be worse. There were bright moments and horrible moments. I guess we'll see where this goes...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

This is NOT new! You know going in, Kobe will get at least 12 points from the refs.

BTW .. I think the Lakers have turned out the lights because a lot of their celebrity 'fans' are not attending and they don't want anyone to know.  Otherwise, the lights would be on just because the celebrities want to be seen.

EDIT: No sooner than I said that ... they FIND a celebrity.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Clippers played great early...but then it just kinda went downhill....haha Kobe has 20 points??? cmon now...PLEASE PUT JAMES ON HIM.....or anyone Q is a great defender but Kobe is just going off..it seems like if he single handedly wants to beat the Clippers and if thats gonna be his attitude i say make him regret it...it may be a cliche but ..MAKE THE REST OF THE LAKERS BEAT US!!!!


----------



## squeemu

Tie game on Thomas' shot, Maggette at the line.

He misses both...my goodness, block by Kaman on the other end...Lakers ball.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Kaman showing life .... he jumped three times before losing the ball. Good effort from him so far.


----------



## cadarn

Kaman gets a block then tips it in for the lakers! His scoring is so bad it's going negative! Lakers have gotten a ton of offensive rebounds in the last few minutes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Dynasty Raider said:


> This is NOT new! You know going in, Kobe will get at least 12 points from the refs.
> 
> BTW .. I think the Lakers have turned out the lights because a lot of their celebrity 'fans' are not attending and they don't want anyone to know.  Otherwise, the lights would be on just because the celebrities want to be seen.
> 
> EDIT: No sooner than I said that ... they FIND a celebrity.


 :laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

cadarn said:


> Kaman gets a block then tips it in for the lakers! His scoring is so bad it's going negative! Lakers have gotten a ton of offensive rebounds in the last few minutes.



BUT ... he hasn't started turning in circles yet and he knows which basket to defend. He's showing life ... maybe this is one of those important games where he actualy shows up. Atleast, he's trying tonight.


----------



## squeemu

cadarn said:


> Kaman gets a block then tips it in for the lakers! His scoring is so bad it's going negative! Lakers have gotten a ton of offensive rebounds in the last few minutes.


On that replay, it really looked like Kwame tipped it in.


----------



## cadarn

Dynasty Raider said:


> BUT ... he hasn't started turning in circles yet and he knows which basket to defend. He's showing life ... maybe this is one of those important games where he actualy shows up. Atleast, he's trying tonight.


He really is trying well. If only a couple of those shots had gone in.
Clippers not looking good at all. Only down by six though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

boy the difference with Sam on the court is amazing...


----------



## squeemu

Good God, get a rebound.


----------



## squeemu

Ross is doing really well this year on offense. I'd say he's pretty much been the most impressive offensive player for the Clippers this year. Now if everybody else would just stop sucking.

Oh yeah, Clippers 36, Lakers 42.


----------



## squeemu

ANOTHER fake foul in favor of Kobe. 

They shouldn't give him fake calls when they are winning...


----------



## squeemu

When will Maggette stop taking jump shots?


----------



## Hibachi!

Im glad to see Kobe has amnesty from the new T rule...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

squeemu said:


> When will Maggette stop taking jump shots?


When someone else (TT) steps up to score.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Zero Hero said:


> Im glad to see Kobe has amnesty from the new T rule...


You noticed too? I've noticed it in every game I've had the stomach to watch that he played.


----------



## squeemu

Dynasty Raider said:


> When someone else (TT) steps up to score.


Maggette can shoot all he wants if he drives and stops taking 21 foot jumpers.


----------



## cadarn

Dynasty Raider said:


> You noticed too? I've noticed it in every game I've had the stomach to watch that he played.


You can see him whine for about 3 minutes after every call on him.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

squeemu said:


> Maggette can shoot all he wants if he drives and stops taking 21 foot jumpers.


He's following Sam's lead.


----------



## squeemu

Radmanovic looks like a dirty hippy now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

cadarn said:


> You can see him whine for about 3 minutes after every call on him.


And YET, not one T this season. Dunleavy should be letting the Refs now that 'he' is aware of the favoritism. But, maybe Kobe is under League Protection.


----------



## squeemu

That's what Maggette needs to do, drive and draw fouls.

Of course his foul shots are off tonight, but hopefully he'll get them soon enough.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Clippers have not ATTEMPTED one 3 pt shot.......
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

make a damn free throw man


----------



## cadarn

squeemu said:


> Maggette can shoot all he wants if he drives and stops taking 21 foot jumpers.


Unfortunately he's shooting 3-8 and 2-5 on freethrows.


----------



## squeemu

Second travel by Brand on a fastbreak.

The Clippers absolutely suck at fastbreaks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

What the hell?????

That's twice Elton has tried to be fancy and turn the ball over. That is so out of character for him.


----------



## squeemu

cadarn said:


> Unfortunately he's shooting 3-8 and 2-5 on freethrows.


Yeah, but he's about 3-4 on drives, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Corey can have an occasional off night. Afterall, he's the one that has ignited this team so far this season. 

We don't need him anyway, some of you think.


WHAT THE HELL HAS GOTTEN INTO KAMAN????? DID YOU ALL SEE THAT????


----------



## cadarn

yeah kaman.
Lakers lead 48-51 halftime


----------



## squeemu

Kaman has his best first half of the season.

Hopefully it's all uphill from here...


----------



## cadarn

Dynasty Raider said:


> Corey can have an occasional off night.


and when it happens he needs to spread the ball.


----------



## squeemu

Dynasty Raider said:


> Corey can have an occasional off night. Afterall, he's the one that has ignited this team so far this season.
> 
> We don't need him anyway, some of you think.


I love Maggette. I just think he needs to drive more, shoot outside less. His numbers support this.


----------



## qross1fan

Chris who? 

8 and 8 with 4 blocks, Chris Kaman, that's who!

I want to see the Clippers take care of the ball and get Thomas, Brand, Maggette MORE involved


----------



## qross1fan

qross1fan said:


> Chris who?
> 
> 8 and 8 with 4 blocks, Chris Kaman, that's who!
> 
> I want to see the Clippers take care of the ball and get Thomas, Brand, Maggette MORE involved


 Oh yeah, almost forgot, feed Mobley in the post!!!


----------



## cadarn

Kaman has 8 boards, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 8 points. he's shooting 3-7, but at least he's taking shots.


----------



## Hibachi!

I love how even the Laker guys at half time go "I don't think we'll ever see Kobe in foul trouble" "He'll get a foul and they'll say ohhhhh give it to Smush" Well at least they don't have their homer glasses on...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

they had a clean fast break i believe it was when Corey had the ball then he gave it back to sam then sam to Elton for THE EASY LAYUP...that was perfect...i dont know why they cant do it more often...Elton should stop doing that lil move and just shot the J....or post up or something..
if it werent for Kobes 20 in the first the Clippers would be winning....but both teams are playing horrible, the Lakers are playing less horrible atleast until the end of the 2nd quarter...if we get some damn 3 pt shots up we might catch up and even take the lead quick...id rather the clippers shoot a 3 and miss horrible than them just turn the ball over 
:curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

cadarn said:


> and when it happens he needs to spread the ball.


Yep .. he's slow realizing that he's having off night, especially when he knows he's suppose to bring energy or lose his job.


----------



## cadarn

qross1fan said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot, feed Mobley in the post!!!


yeah, no reason for him to only have 2 shots in 19 minutes of play. :curse:


----------



## Hibachi!

The Clippers should have this if they continue to pound the ball in the paint. No three point attempts for the Clippers...If Kobe doesn't go nuts, the Clippers are in good position...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qross1fan said:


> Chris who?
> 
> 8 and 8 with 4 blocks, Chris Kaman, that's who!
> 
> ...


Let's not get carried away. It's 1/2 of ONE game.


----------



## qross1fan

cadarn said:


> yeah, no reason for him to only have 2 shots in 19 minutes of play. :curse:


Esp. when he is the best posting 2guard in the league IMO and he has Smush Parker, Maurice Evans and Luke Walton on his back. Feed him the damn ball inside, if anything, he'll draw a foul.


----------



## NOFX22

Another horrible start for the clips but still in the game...I dont know how long the clips can continue to do this.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Dynasty Raider said:


> Let's not get carried away. It's 1/2 of ONE game.


doesnt the fact he did all that in one half of play make it even MORE impressive??


----------



## qross1fan

NOFX22 said:


> Another horrible start for the clips but still in the game...I dont know how long the clips can continue to do this.


Until they play the Kings because once the Kings get started against the Clippers, ain't no looking back.

I actually thought Clippers started this game better then any other this year, it was when the Lakers applied pressure out of nowhere when the Clippers started to let up, Dunleavy should and better have calmed everyone down at the half for when the Laker's start applying more pressure



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> doesnt the fact he did all that in one half of play make it even MORE impressive??


Of course not, Kaman sucks and needs to be traded for Foyle, while on the other hand, Maggette can have a horrible shooting night, but be excused.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

NOFX22 said:


> Another horrible start for the clips but still in the game...I dont know how long the clips can continue to do this.



The Clips will probably lose this one --- it's too close and PJ will out-coach Dunleavy. He will make adjustments and we will spend the second half trying to adjust on the fly.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> doesnt the fact he did all that in one half of play make it even MORE impressive??


NO!!!! What's wrong with you.


----------



## qross1fan

Am I the only one who hears this during the game?:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qross1fan said:


> ...Maggette can have a horrible shooting night, but be excused.


You're absolutely right ... Corey can have an off-NIGHT, while an off-8/9 games is unacceptable for a guy we just signed to a $52M contract, regardless of what he is making this year.


----------



## Hibachi!

Lamar and Smush draining threes? Sam is on FIRE!


----------



## squeemu

qross1fan said:


> Am I the only one who hears this during the game?:


No, I'm hearing that too...

Cassel is going off!

Without him, the Clippers would be in deep trouble off of those two 3s by the Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi!

Smush... Wow... As hot as Sam is, letting Smush torch him is no bueno


----------



## squeemu

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're absolutely right ... Corey can have an off-NIGHT, while an off-8/9 games is unacceptable for a guy we just signed to a $52M contract, regardless of what he is making this year.


Good Lord, can we have this debate later or in a different thread? Just call the game... :biggrin:


----------



## Hibachi!

Ah... The sad sad day of not being Kobe... Sorry Sam you just cant do that stuff...


----------



## squeemu

Cassel thought that since Kobe is immune to the T-rule, he would be too. He was wrong.


----------



## Hibachi!

Guess Smush has to realize he isn't Kobe too...


----------



## nauticazn25

geezz....lakers scoring on every posession


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're absolutely right ... Corey can have an off-NIGHT, while an off-8/9 games is unacceptable for a guy we just signed to a $52M contract, regardless of what he is making this year.


So it's ok for someone to have an off WEEK mid-season(mostly costing games) as opposed to someone having an off-night coming off an injury EARLY in the season? :angel: Makes sense.


C'mon Sam, bring them back!


----------



## qross1fan

Ok, since Mobley is not being involved in the offense, put Maggette in Dunleavy, please. Or get Mobley involved!


----------



## cadarn

squeemu said:


> Cassel thought that since Kobe is immune to the T-rule, he would be too. He was wrong.


**** that ****. Sam gets a T for what kobe's been doing the whole game.


----------



## squeemu

Ross!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qross1fan said:


> So it's ok for someone to have an off WEEK mid-season(mostly costing games) as opposed to someone having an off-night coming off an injury EARLY in the season? :angel: Makes sense.
> 
> 
> C'mon Sam, bring them back!


Well ... you have obviously been a Clipper fan for about 3 years, otherwise you would know who Corey is and what he is to the Clippers.

Corey didn't have an off-week midseason last year ... he was INJURED all year and it was serious. Otherwise, historically, Corey has played through injuries throughout his career with Clippers. But, you 'newbies' don't know that.

I should have paid more attention to your age before getting involved with dialoguing with you.

'My Bad'.


----------



## squeemu

Of course, Kobe doesn't travel either. On the off chance that he does, it doesn't matter because it's obviously a foul.


----------



## qross1fan

cadarn said:


> **** that ****. Sam gets a T for what kobe's been doing the whole game.


 Surprised? I'm not and Cassell didn't do anything near what Kobe has. He was just telling the ref Odom was in his way as he was trying to give the ref the ball, not yelling at him. Oh well, I'm sure it'll fire up Sammy


----------



## Hibachi!

Ugh... Nothing annoys me more than to see Smush Parker and Kwame Brown score..


----------



## cadarn

jesus, make a shot. ****


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

squeemu said:


> Of course, Kobe doesn't travel either. On the off chance that he does, it doesn't matter because it's obviously a foul.


You got it!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Get that **** out of here. Don't try that on Q!

:rofl:


----------



## squeemu

CRAP! Kaman misses a tip, Mobley misses a layup, and now Ross has four fouls. Game over?


----------



## cadarn

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

squeemu said:


> CRAP! Kaman misses a tip, Mobley misses a layup, and now Ross has four fouls. Game over?


Nope, time to see the bench firepower in Maggette and Thomas. With Ross out, if Shaun comes in, maybe he can calm the offense down, if Maggette comes in, he'll get to the line(but can he make a damn FT), if Thomas comes in, he'll spread the floor and the Clippers will have a nice front line and <strike>should</strike> better go to the post.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

can anyone make a damn bucket we need some damn offense if it werent for Sams brief scoring run we would by down by even more CMoooooon someone step up damnit TIM THOMAS 
anyone or make a damn 3 shoot one !! something!! :curse: 
the Clippers need to make some damn 3s


----------



## qross1fan

There you go, pound it into the post. Why haven't they been doing this more often? With Kaman, Cassell, Brand, Mobley, Thomas, etc.


----------



## Hibachi!

Not looking so good...


----------



## squeemu

Airball free throw by Kwame!!! That's the second I've ever seen, the last being Sam Bowie.

WTF?! Odom with the rebound and the score!


----------



## qross1fan

I smell hack-a-kwame coming on the fourth quarter. 

Now, make a bucket here, pick and roll .

Thank you Maximus. Play D, get the ball back and score again, cut it to single digits before the end of the third.


----------



## squeemu

Ugly, ugly game now for both teams.


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas in for Sam, fire-power for fire-power . . .Thomas nice job keeping up with the ball and it's in single digits. Cut it to 7 before the end of the third! C'mon DEFENSE!!


----------



## Hibachi!

What's up with the rebounding? Clippers are getting killed on the boards...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

DAMNIT stop giving up offensive rebounds man cmon


----------



## qross1fan

Goodboy Corey, it's down to 8, now rebound and play D, keep it in single digits for the fourth . . . I said Defend damnit


----------



## squeemu

Now Maggette is making jumpers. That's better!

ANOTHER 3 for the Lakers...that's worse..


----------



## Hibachi!

Smush and now Evans draining threes? Tough luck for the Clip show


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Clippers are way too predictable on offense, that's why they turn the ball over so much and they need to learn how to ****in box out somebody.


----------



## qross1fan

Shaun with a sweet move, don't let them score on the last play of the third, c'mon DEFENSE.


Thank you, it's a single digit game, cut it to 5 or less, better yet, take the lead with 7 minutes to go and Clippers should take it .


----------



## qross1fan

14 Turnovers and 19 Offensive Rebounds given up. Clippers need to calm down. 

Go back to the inside-outside game and have Maggette cut every play, he'll get to the line, let him do it! Damnit.


----------



## essaywhuman

qross1fan said:


> Am I the only one who hears this during the game?:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I thought I was the only one to notice this guy!
Every Clipper game I've been to last year I could hear this guy cheering his *** off.

I swear I hear this guy at EVERY Clippers home game and even the LAC @ LAL matchups as well.


----------



## squeemu

Hope is fading, but there's still a chance. Come on now! Win a road game!


----------



## qross1fan

squeemu said:


> Hope is fading, but there's still a chance. Come on now! Win a road game!


 Hope is not fading! Haha at least not for me, I have faith in Sam, EB and the gang.

Time to cut it to 7, please score!


----------



## squeemu

Good job Kaman, keep it UP!

Block by Livingston, steal by Maggs, Layup by livingston!!! :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

essaywhuman said:


> I thought I was the only one to notice this guy!
> Every Clipper game I've been to last year I could hear this guy cheering his *** off.
> 
> I swear I hear this guy at EVERY Clippers home game and even the LAC @ LAL matchups as well.


Haha, that's Clipper Darrell for you, no one fan I've seen is more into a team then him. . ..


Block to a turnover to an easy duece! Oh yeah baby, 5 point game


----------



## squeemu

"Foul" on Kaman.

ALLLLL BALL!


----------



## Hibachi!

Tough call on Kaman


----------



## qross1fan

Anyone else see the foul? Oh well, can't complain, have to keep focus on the game.

LO misses and misses! Let's go Clippers, Let's Go!


----------



## qross1fan

Post *6,500!*

Nice J by Livingston . . . Sasha misses but an offensive rebound, another chance and Brand gobbles it up, good boy. Livingston to Maggettemisses a long duece, keeps it alive and draws a foul!


----------



## squeemu

Foul on Odom, 3 point game! Hopefully when Kobe comes back, not much changes...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

niiice sequence by Livingston thats what we need !!!!! CMON!!!


----------



## squeemu

Man, just when Kaman was doing well, he get his 5th foul...


----------



## qross1fan

Glad to see Odom is back to is old self

Offensive on Kaman? Nice flop, so Clips are back to playing D. I think this is has been my wake up game of the year haha


----------



## Hibachi!

Lamar "finally" gets a whistle? :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds, Livingston draws the foul.


You really have to wonder how long Kobe will be on the bench, the rest of the game is fine with me.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

3 Q!QQ!!!!! Lkjs;rjg kjsdf;lgkj;j K!~!!! !by Livingston!!!! 
33333 !hahah !!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston for threeeeeeeeeeee! BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

DEFENSE! DEFENSE! Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go!


----------



## squeemu

3 for Livingston, tie game!!! 100% three shooting for him!


----------



## qross1fan

8:26 left and tied at 83 with the Clippers on a 9-0 run. Clippers are FINALLY starting to attack and take care of the ball. I want to see more of banging in the post with Elton and Livingston take more J's which aren't runners or desperation shots like the trey. I wonder how long until Sam also comes back in


----------



## Hibachi!

Let's see what happens when Kobe comes back.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man Livingston is shooting 100% from 3 this year haha  
he should shoot more often cuz he gets left open alooooot...or he can create his own space 
that lil mid range running J he should always do that anytime he has the chance ....or drive ...nice sequence still..if he cant make a shot, maybe he should get in a lil closer shoot the running J, or just get to the hoop and go strong...if not maybe the 3??CMOOON !!.lets see what happens!!!!


----------



## Hibachi!

ARG rebound


----------



## squeemu

No excuse for Kwame having 13 rebounds...


----------



## qross1fan

Zero Hero said:


> Let's see what happens when Kobe comes back.


More of the same, offensive rebounds. Put Livingston on Kobe, he'll do better IMO. 
Not an offensive rebound, surprising. . . . . Shoot that Livvy . . . and an offensive foul? Wow, just wow.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow... What an awful call on Thomas


----------



## Hibachi!

This is gonna come down to the wire


----------



## qross1fan

Rebound, two in a row, keep it up baby!

Thomas misses a trey, horrible offensive set and foul on Maggette. Nice try, but no dice. Kaman in for Brand? Surprising, don't foul out Kaman and time ut on the floor.


----------



## squeemu

Let's place bets on how soon Kaman will foul out.

I say at 3:50 left...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

damnit kaman, play like you got a pair :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Did you see the look on Simers' face when they just called that offensive foul on TT? He was looking at the ref like, "you got to be kidding". (I'm watching KTLA-5).

BUT ... he should know better than we do about these Laker games (at home).

Confirms to me ... the fix is in for this year. Explains why they're doing better than anyone predicted. The Lakers have got to show the ticket holders something for the price of those tickets, even if they have to pay off the refs, AGAIN.


----------



## nauticazn25

c'mon clips need to take the lead...its almost like they like playing catch up


----------



## qross1fan

ClippersRuleLA said:


> damnit kaman, play like you got a pair :curse: :curse: :curse:


But Reggie Evans stole them? :whoknows:


----------



## qross1fan

5 scoreless minutes for the Lakers, shut down D!

Calm down Chris, put up the shot right away, don't think twice


----------



## squeemu

Take The Lead!!!!


----------



## cadarn

Lakers haven't scored in the 4th


----------



## qross1fan

Laker turnover and almost 6 scoreless minutes! Nice D played by the Clippers but score on the offensive end, once at least please. 

Thank you Shaggy!


----------



## squeemu

Kaman!


----------



## nauticazn25

FINALLY they take the lead


----------



## squeemu

cadarn said:


> Lakers haven't scored in the 4th


That's going to change with Kobe at the line. Oh well.


----------



## qross1fan

6 Minutes and 22 seconds of allowing no points, nice D by the Clips. 

Damn, did anyone else hear those stream of Boo's right before the shot? ClipperNation representing!


----------



## qross1fan

*Wonders* How long until ET and EB come back.

Maggette almost got the and one, nice try Maximus! Hit them Max!

There we go, we need more of that D, Lakers still haven't hit a FG!


----------



## Hibachi!

Is it just me... Or is it everytime I see Kobe get the ball, I just expect the whistle...


----------



## qross1fan

Chris Kaman fouls out, 12|10 with 4 blocks, nice game Shaggy. Let's see, Sammy or Elton? I'd go with Brand, wouldn't you? 

Q is also in for Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Zero Hero said:


> Is it just me... Or is it everytime I see Kobe get the ball, I just expect the whistle...


 It's just you, and the rest of the world


----------



## qross1fan

Misses the second, Clippers rebounding now! Score here baby!

MAGGETTE! Please stay healthy tihs year, we can use more of that. 

First made FG for the Lakers after 7 minutes and change.


----------



## Hibachi!

Nice D by Q, can't do anything about that


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas short again . . . time to focus on Defense!

No 3 Seconds in the key? Surprising.


----------



## cadarn

****, come on


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy2Brand2k7.

DEFENSE!!!!!

AIRBALL!!! surprise no foul called on Q and a foul on Kobe, sweet. Cassell doing some coaching next to Dunleavy, let's do this baby!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmm this is going down to the wire CMOOON


----------



## qross1fan

Nice foul Elton, nice foul. Kwame airball again!

Score on the offensive end, please. Smart time out Dunleavy, make Kwame think about it. 91 all with 3:05 left


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

please all i ask for is no stupid mistakes and just play it through get some nice shots off...


----------



## qross1fan

Keys to winning: Rebound and scoring. Do that and Clippers should win.

Kwame makes it, boo!!!!

Livingston push it! No foul? Surprising, eh


----------



## cadarn

oh come one. don't throw the game away. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Is that 5 on Elton? Calm down Elton. . . . .DEFENSE!!!!!!

Foul on Maggette? Wow.


----------



## Hibachi!

Foul... Foul... Foul... :sigh: Looks like some things never change


----------



## Hibachi!

Game


----------



## qross1fan

Casell in and horrible possession! Need a stop here or else it's deep water for the Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Zero Hero said:


> Here comes another foul



Surprisingly . . . not.


----------



## cadarn

way to throw it away


----------



## Hibachi!

Lakers take 14 three's get to the line 42 times... Clips take 4 three's... Get to the line 19 times... Don't you just love it?


----------



## NOFX22

awww man looks like we lost the game but still was fun to watch...on a side note i've seen plenty of laker/clipper matchup but this is the first time I've heard the Clipper fans in a laker home game


----------



## qross1fan

Quick hitter here and I say if Kwame touches the ball, foul him.

QRoss for three baby, time for some DEFENSE`


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette draws a foul shooting a three but they only give him two? Surprised, ain't you.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i know its sarcasm haha but I (****** hate it the only reason the Lakers are gonna win is cuz of their 3s....same ole story damnit it gets me so mad 3s 3s 3s 3s always 3s !!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Nice game-calling SQEEMU & QROSS; thank you.

I enjoyed the exchanges during the game. Next time we'll get them because we hopefully will have a set rotation.


----------



## qross1fan

DEFENSE!!!! What are the Clips doing on D? 

Song Of The Day: Blow The Whistle (For The Home Team)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

did you guys see that play the Clippers were running with Sam n TT that they would double Sam and leave TT open!? why dont the run that play MORE OFTEN!!!! it always leaves someone open for 3!!!!!!!!!! or run it in different variations or something!!!! cmon maaan
:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

I love Dunleavy's calls right now, extend the game to the last tick


----------



## NOFX22

They should have put Cassel earlier! Too many times Dunleavy put Cassel late in the game, I mean ****ing late in the game like 2 mins left!


----------



## qross1fan

Miss both Smushy!


----------



## qross1fan

First is off, miss the second baby! 

Clippers still got a time out left!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Damnit! Only if TT had made that trey, it could have been a 3 point game instead of 4. Oh well, have to hope for a surprise 4 point play


----------



## Dynasty Raider

NOFX22 said:


> They should have put Cassel earlier! Too many times Dunleavy put Cassel late in the game, I mean ****ing late in the game like 2 mins left!


Gotta disagree ... Sam has been horrible this season and has almost cost us several games in the 4th quarter. LIvingston is longer, passes better and can lead this team IF given the playing time. BUT, I guess it's in Sam's contract that he plays "X" amount of minutes per game.


----------



## qross1fan

qross1fan said:


> Damnit! Only if TT had made that trey, it could have been a 3 point game instead of 4. Oh well, have to hope for a surprise 4 point play


 Or not.

Goodgame, losses due to many reasons, mainly horrible rebounding


----------



## NOFX22

Dynasty Raider said:


> Gotta disagree ... Sam has been horrible this season and has almost cost us several games in the 4th quarter. LIvingston is longer, passes better and can lead this team IF given the playing time. BUT, I guess it's in Sam's contract that he plays "X" amount of minutes per game.


No put Sam and Livingston together! Sam was on fire on the 3rd and didnt come back until 2mins left in the game Maybe take Ross or Maggette out, since your going to double Kobe anyways.


----------



## qross1fan

NOFX22 said:


> They should have put Cassel earlier! Too many times Dunleavy put Cassel late in the game, I mean ****ing late in the game like 2 mins left!



Nope, Livingston's defense is what led the Clippers, Sam would have gaven up points, although he should have been in either way with the lack of scoring just to take a J here and there and not chuck.

Kaman and Livingston are baaack?


----------



## qross1fan

NOFX22 said:


> No put Sam and Livingston together! Sam was on fire on the 3rd and didnt come back until 2mins left in the game Maybe take Ross or Maggette out, since your going to double Kobe anyways.


Ross wasn't in(I don't think) and Maggette gave a ton of points, why take him out? It was the lack of scoring and the predictability of the Clippers with them always going to the post


----------



## Dynasty Raider

NOFX22 said:


> No put Sam and Livingston together! Sam was on fire on the 3rd and didnt come back until 2mins left in the game Maybe take Ross or Maggette out, since your going to double Kobe anyways.


OK ... that might have worked. 

Everyone knows my position on Dunleavy, so I won't go any further.


----------



## NOFX22

qross1fan said:


> Ross wasn't in(I don't think) and Maggette gave a ton of points, why take him out? It was the lack of scoring and the predictability of the Clippers with them always going to the post


It was Livingston/Ross/Maggette/Thomas/Brand. So yea take Ross out! Its not like he's D was affecting Kobe.


----------



## NOFX22

Dynasty Raider said:


> OK ... that might have worked.
> 
> Everyone knows my position on Dunleavy, so I won't go any further.


I always thought Dunleavy was a good coach but after watching most of these game he got scratching my head instead of my ***


----------



## qross1fan

*Q's Final Thoughts On The Game:
"Horrible play calling, horrible coaching and horrible playing by anyone not named Elton Brand. First quarter is pure turnovers, second and third are too many second chance points and fourth is an offensive drought, horrible rotations and fouls called left and right. Dunleavy needs to light a match, litterally, under EVERY PLAYERS *** except Elton, Maggette and Cassell, or better yet, why not give ****ing James Singleton, Paul Davis, Daniel Ewing, Aaron Williams a damn shot to show what they have. I swear, when Singleton walks and gets playing time elsewhere and shows his skills, Dunleavy will need to slap himself. When Ewing becomes a backup PG elsewhere, Dunleavy will need to sock himself. When Davis becomes ****tier then he is, Dunleavy should blow his head off for picking him ahead of Paul Millsap, Craig Smith and Leon Powe."​*


----------



## Dynasty Raider

NOFX22 said:


> I always thought Dunleavy was a good coach but after watching most of these game he got scratching my head instead of my ***


Keep watching ... with your eyes and not your heart. You ain't seen nothing yet. We win with the sheer will and talent of our guys ...


----------



## Cap

essaywhuman said:


> I thought I was the only one to notice this guy!
> Every Clipper game I've been to last year I could hear this guy cheering his *** off.
> 
> I swear I hear this guy at EVERY Clippers home game and even the LAC @ LAL matchups as well.


Man, seriously, this guy must be at every Clipper-Laker game. Or maybe ever Clipper home game. Because every time I go (and I've been to a handful over thel last 3 years), he has been at _every_ single one. I remember going to Laker-Clipper games going as far back as 95 and I don't remember this guy, and he looks old, so I wonder if he's a new fan?



Zero Hero said:


> Foul... Foul... Foul... :sigh: Looks like some things never change


Man, even when the Kings aren't playing the Lakers we still have them *****ing about calls. Class...ic.


----------



## leidout

qross1fan said:


> *Q's Final Thoughts On The Game:
> "Horrible play calling, horrible coaching and horrible playing by anyone not named Elton Brand. First quarter is pure turnovers, second and third are too many second chance points and fourth is an offensive drought, horrible rotations and fouls called left and right. Dunleavy needs to light a match, litterally, under EVERY PLAYERS *** except Elton, Maggette and Cassell, or better yet, why not give ****ing James Singleton, Paul Davis, Daniel Ewing, Aaron Williams a damn shot to show what they have. I swear, when Singleton walks and gets playing time elsewhere and shows his skills, Dunleavy will need to slap himself. When Ewing becomes a backup PG elsewhere, Dunleavy will need to sock himself. When Davis becomes ****tier then he is, Dunleavy should blow his head off for picking him ahead of Paul Millsap, Craig Smith and Leon Powe."​*


Perfect analysis, when i was watching the game i was kind of hoping the clippers wouldn't win, because they've gotten far too many victories so far that were not deserved. Kwame Brown became a rebounding monster...what? Ross shouldn't have been in the game for most of the 2nd half, he wasn't stopping Kobe at all, Cassell was allowed to get cold after lighting it up in the 3rd. 

Hopefully next time someone besides the team leaders will show some effort.


----------



## essaywhuman

EHL said:


> Man, seriously, this guy must be at every Clipper-Laker game. Or maybe ever Clipper home game. Because every time I go (and I've been to a handful over thel last 3 years), he has been at _every_ single one. I remember going to Laker-Clipper games going as far back as 95 and I don't remember this guy, and he looks old, so I wonder if he's a new fan?


Yeah, I hear this guy chanting every LAC broadcast I watch too. He must be quite a fan if he can make it to all those games.


----------



## yamaneko

Well, one of my few game time predictions that actually came through....Lakers up by 10 early...weak bench allows clippers to catch up, kobe takes over down the stretch, lakers win. 

Positives: 1.

Q Ross continues to show new offensive moves. Wasnt that long ago that you never had to guard the guy. 

2. Kaman actually looks like he is improving, although usually really doesnt get into it until mid december. Didnt take a bad shot it seemed the whole night. Missed many shots he normally would make, which give clipper fans something to look forward to.

3. Maggette some nice drives to the hoop, was able to avoid the charge, looks like he is so much better this year on his cuts as far as angles goes.

4. Livingston showed glimpses of his rookie year, nothing that spectacular, but any positives from him is good.

5. Cassell showed that he still can take over a game at times. 

Negatives:

1. So many mental errors. And by our best players too. Brand 2 blown fast breaks because of traveleing, the costly offensive foul in crunch time, all the turnovers by everyone else. Kaman tapping the ball in on defenes. Leaving laker after laker open from downtown, livingston forgetting about the 8 second clock. These are all mental lapses. 

2. Getting worried about maggette. His shot does look good, but hes getting his old tendencies back of taking strange fall aways, early shots, very LONG two poiners at inopportune times. So far he has been making a lot, but little by little, theyre not falling as much as before, and hopefully he will stop doing that. He also toward the end showed some 04-05 magette, and was thinking too much of drawing a foul instead of making a hoop (the one three pointer, also the drive where he had no chance to make a shot behind the backboard). If maggette plays more within himself, he could be putting up incredible stats.

3. Leaving kaman in with 5 fouls. He could have helped down the stretch when the lakers were getting all those offensive rebounds. 

Oh well, Tomorrow the seattle game could be fun.


----------



## yamaneko

Also, Im going to start saying soon that ross shouldnt get as much minutes, if the clippers are going to waste his defense. When i say waste his defense, im talking, he put some of the best one on one defense ive seen from clippers against kobe and iverson last two games. yet still both guys went off. Why? Because the clippers are terrible with the picks, and time afte rtime, AI and kobe would run off of picks, loosing ross getting open. Tonight, ross played bryant even without the picks as best he could, everyone in the building knows you have to double team kobe, but too many times the double team was late. 

What is the point of Ross's defense, if its just going to be wasted? Dunleavvy, please teach the guys in practice how to do help defense.


----------



## Cap

^ Yeag, you guys have a real nice role player in Ross. His offensive game is really coming around and he's one of heckling, vital D-first cogs that every team should have. He'll normally go relatively unnoticed in the box score, but has true impact outside of it.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I can't ****in stand Dumbleavy right now. Every game the Clippers start off slow, turning the ball over and playing with no energy. Its time that Maggette starts at SG in front of Mobley and Singleton get some PT. This 8 man rotation is ****in stupid. I know that all 8 guys are starter material, but they play like their minutes can't be taken, so they don't play with all out effort and energy. That's why Singleton should get some time because he is a hungry, young player who will bring it 110% of the time he is on the floor. He is an excellent rebounder and we were getting killed on the bounds tonight by ****in sorry *** Kwame Brown, who was just out working everyone on the Clippers. I can't understand for the life of me why Dumbleavy can't see what us fans see when Singleton is on the floor, good things happen.

Now to Dumbleavy and his horrible play calling. He is so ****in predicatable on offense, its into the post everytime, either with Brand, Kamen, Cassell, or Mobley, every single time. I know that Sam and Cat are good post players as guards, but if you do it too often, you **** up the floor balance because your big guys are on the perimeter clearing out so Cat or Sam can post up. Bigs aren't suppose to be on the perimeter, especially 2 bigs like Kamen and Brand, who are most effective at getting offensive boards in the paint, not being 18 feet from the basket. The Clippers also have little to no ball movement, poor spacing, no off the ball movement and nobody aggressively attacks the rim except Maggette. All those things lead to the riduculous amount of TOs that the Clippers have every game. 

I'm sorry I wrote this much put I had to get those things off my chest. I hurts me to see the Clippers not playing anything close to their potential and winning just because they have 8 talented players who find ways to escape with the W, when things should be so much easier for them.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the clippers have not flowed OFFENSIVELY one ******* game in the season damnit ........almost every play down they are almost NEVER IN SYNC ...and now i am starting to believe it has to do with coaching and im not getting mad...cuz i know its gonna continue...so i just hope they adjust for the next game


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> Did you see the look on Simers' face when they just called that offensive foul on TT? He was looking at the ref like, "you got to be kidding". (I'm watching KTLA-5).
> 
> BUT ... he should know better than we do about these Laker games (at home).
> 
> Confirms to me ... the fix is in for this year. Explains why they're doing better than anyone predicted. The Lakers have got to show the ticket holders something for the price of those tickets, even if they have to pay off the refs, AGAIN.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

The good news is with that mentallity the Clippers can never actually be beaten this season....

So... So.. Sad.


----------



## universal!

Clips deserved to lose the game. They were simply a step too slow and didn't come out like they really wanted to win.
Blame the refs, blame the coaching, if you want, but it's been the same story all along this season so far- the players are all out of synch on both ends of the floor.
-actually blame it more on the coaching. Let's see some players that never see PT (Singleton) that would flat out hustle and play with some energy.

Lakers were killing the Clips inside... very surprising. Kwame has some good instincts rebounding the ball. He's even making put backs.


----------



## afobisme

even if clip fans think clips are better (only marginally), you still have to admit that the lakers have more upside. clips have no rookies/big prospects this year... and we have two up and comers (farmar and bynum).

im not attacking clipper fans, but don't you agree that we have more upside? well, either way.. i think both of our teams aren't playing that great. good thing we've both had big home stretches.


----------



## leidout

afobisme said:


> even if clip fans think clips are better (only marginally), you still have to admit that the lakers have more upside. clips have no rookies/big prospects this year... and we have two up and comers (farmar and bynum).
> 
> im not attacking clipper fans, but don't you agree that we have more upside? well, either way.. i think both of our teams aren't playing that great. good thing we've both had big home stretches.


The Clippers upside is not great, but we will be the better team for the next 2-3 years... unless they trade Kobe for someone who doesn't hurt his teammates. 

Livingston and Kaman are looking as if they will both become "above average" players who may make an all-star team once in a while. Ross will be that solid role player who can knock down open shots. Maggette and Brand will carry this team for the next 2-3 years, then who knows what happens after that. In otherwords, we'll be competitive for quite a few years to come, but a championship looks highly unlikely if it doesn't happen right now.

Bynum & Faramar look like good players, but Laker fans are blowing it way out of proportion, they're both good energy players. But i haven't seen anything to make me believe they'll be more than equal to Livingston/Kaman in the future. The thing is that the Lakers are stuck with Kobe, he'll be the focus of the team until the day he retires. You saw what Odom can do when he's allowed to have the ball in his hands and be the on-court leader. 

You've got to consider the other "up & comers" in the league, Bynum will be battling with the likes of D.Howard, Okafor, Yao, Amare, etc... He won't crack the top 5 centers in the league. And Faramar at PG... there are simply too many great young players he'll be contending with to list. Remember Laker-fans, the NBA appears to be entering a great new era where virtually every team in the Western Conference has improved this year and will continue to improve.


----------



## Darth Bryant

leidout said:


> The Clippers upside is not great, but we will be the better team for the next 2-3 years... unless they trade Kobe for someone who doesn't hurt his teammates.



Kobe hurt a team tonight, and it wasn't the Lakers.


----------



## leidout

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe hurt a team tonight, and it wasn't the Lakers.


Oh yeah i forgot, the season is over already, right? 

The Laker team at the beginning of the season that was completely in sync & firing on all cylinders that made every player an offensive threat would've blown out the Clips tonight. Imagine if Ross got that bit of help defense he needed and Kobe's last 5 shots in a row didn't go so well? If you wanna live & die by one player, Kobe's the guy for you. But if you want a full team effort everynight, look elsewhere.


----------



## NOFX22

Wasnt last year were one of tops in fewest TO? WTF happen this year! I blame Dunleavy!


----------



## universal!

I think it's a combination of the players not as excited/hungry as last year and higher expectations.

Maybe Dunleavy isn't getting to them this year. Or maybe some of the players think they know they can win most of the time even playing sloppy. Or maybe the hunger last year was fueled by the low expectations/ desire for respect/ underdog status, which are all absent this year.

Let the Lakers fans gloat. They did win after all. There were simply too many hustle plays that the Lakers players were all over. Maybe this loss will wake the Clips up.


----------



## Darth Bryant

leidout said:


> Oh yeah i forgot, the season is over already, right?
> 
> The Laker team at the beginning of the season that was completely in sync & firing on all cylinders that made every player an offensive threat would've blown out the Clips tonight. Imagine if Ross got that bit of help defense he needed and Kobe's last 5 shots in a row didn't go so well? If you wanna live & die by one player, Kobe's the guy for you. But if you want a full team effort everynight, look elsewhere.



Last time I checked.. Last season the same Lakers and Clippers both lost to the exact same team, in the same game seven, vs the Suns. Were the Lakers just living by Kobe and he got lucky enough to lead them there?


----------



## yamaneko

> im not attacking clipper fans, but don't you agree that we have more upside? well, either way.. i think both of our teams aren't playing that great. good thing we've both had big home stretches.


I dont think so personally. I dont think that a bynum and farmar automatically make you a team with tons of upside. The way some people talk about shaun breaking out eventually, youd think he has the most upside out of anyone in the league (not that id agree). Ross, despite his age, has shown upside, hes far from his prime. Kaman is still quite young, has improved every year. Singleton would get minutes on about every team in this league, still young. Ewing would be getting minutes on many teams. Dunleavvy will tell you korolev has huge upside, Paul Davis is said to have poor mans brad miller potential. 

So "upside" is a very subjective thing. All depends on the way you look at it. But personally i couldnt see just straight out saying the lakers have more upside than the clippers based mostly on farmar and bynum.


----------



## Number2

What a dissapointment !!!! 
I was nervous when the game started... And Sad thru the whole game until Clippers tied it.. and then super dissapointed when they couldn't pull it thru at the end.. Kinda like the Clippers of OLD.. :curse:  

Gotta play well tomorrow vs Sonics... I'll be there rooting them ON !!! 
GO CLIPPERS !!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

very disappointing loss. it was much worse than it looks, because at one stretch in the fourth, the lakers didn't score for 6 whole minutes. the clips, on the other hand, didnt even try to capitalize on taht with stagnant offense and bonehead turnovers. 

this team is taking way too long to get things together, and i can't tel if it's the coach or the players. but there needs to be improvement real soon, cuz we dont look anything like an elite team.


----------



## Number2

Damn.. the CW channel 5 is replaying the game .. Hahahaha... I don't even wanna watch it.. But it is REALLY REALLY NICE in HiDef !!!


----------



## universal!

Clips haven't won on the road yet.... even on the road at home. This is a sure sign the team can't execute properly.


----------



## The One

squeemu said:


> Foul on Odom, 3 point game! Hopefully when Kobe comes back, not much changes...


:laugh:


----------



## afobisme

leidout said:


> The Clippers upside is not great, but we will be the better team for the next 2-3 years... unless they trade Kobe for someone who doesn't hurt his teammates.
> 
> Livingston and Kaman are looking as if they will both become "above average" players who may make an all-star team once in a while. Ross will be that solid role player who can knock down open shots. Maggette and Brand will carry this team for the next 2-3 years, then who knows what happens after that. In otherwords, we'll be competitive for quite a few years to come, but a championship looks highly unlikely if it doesn't happen right now.
> 
> Bynum & Faramar look like good players, but Laker fans are blowing it way out of proportion, they're both good energy players. But i haven't seen anything to make me believe they'll be more than equal to Livingston/Kaman in the future. The thing is that the Lakers are stuck with Kobe, he'll be the focus of the team until the day he retires. You saw what Odom can do when he's allowed to have the ball in his hands and be the on-court leader.
> 
> You've got to consider the other "up & comers" in the league, Bynum will be battling with the likes of D.Howard, Okafor, Yao, Amare, etc... He won't crack the top 5 centers in the league. And Faramar at PG... there are simply too many great young players he'll be contending with to list. Remember Laker-fans, the NBA appears to be entering a great new era where virtually every team in the Western Conference has improved this year and will continue to improve.


how is bynum an energy player? maybe you're talking about ronny turiaf. how is farmar an energy player too? he's a 19 year old rookie who knows how to play in the triangle, finish around the hoop, and make good passes. what do you define as an energy player anyways? i would say an energy player is the kind who gets rebounds/loose balls and gets the team hyped up - neither bynum nor farmar are energy players.

as far as bynum goes, it's not just lakers fans.. it's everyone who has been noticing him. bynum has a lot of upside because a year ago, no one expected anything from him.. and now people are thinking in the back of their minds "this guy has the potential to be very very good." 

not trying to bait here, but i don't like both livingston and kaman. kaman looks like sometimes he's just absent, as if he doesn't have the mental capabilities to become a great player. as is now though, i think he's a pretty decent center.. i just don't think he'll improve much. as for livingston, i just don't see what's great about him.



yamaneko said:


> I dont think so personally. I dont think that a bynum and farmar automatically make you a team with tons of upside. The way some people talk about shaun breaking out eventually, youd think he has the most upside out of anyone in the league (not that id agree). Ross, despite his age, has shown upside, hes far from his prime. Kaman is still quite young, has improved every year. Singleton would get minutes on about every team in this league, still young. Ewing would be getting minutes on many teams. Dunleavvy will tell you korolev has huge upside, Paul Davis is said to have poor mans brad miller potential.
> 
> So "upside" is a very subjective thing. All depends on the way you look at it. But personally i couldnt see just straight out saying the lakers have more upside than the clippers based mostly on farmar and bynum.


i never said "a lot" of upside, i just said more upside. 

btw, i think andrew bynum has much much more upside than shaun livingston. i dont watch a whole lot of clippers games, but from the little i've seen, i don't get why everybody speaks so highly of him. personally, i don't think kaman will get much better (i'm not saying he's bad though). i just don't see him improving much. maybe in his peak he'll get 15-10 or so, but that's marginally better than what he did last year.


----------



## Cap

Dynasty Raider said:


> This is NOT new! You know going in, Kobe will get at least 12 points from the refs.
> 
> BTW .. I think the Lakers have turned out the lights because a lot of their celebrity 'fans' are not attending and they don't want anyone to know.  Otherwise, the lights would be on just because the celebrities want to be seen.
> 
> EDIT: No sooner than I said that ... they FIND a celebrity.


Sorry, had to bump this. Wouldn't be a Clippers-Lakers thread without the obligatory Dynasty Raider mood swing. 

:laugh:


----------



## livingstononefour

Livingston showed some flashes of stardom lat night, that was great to see. The rest of the game wasn't. We've been turning the switch on and off all season when needed and usually get away with it but not last night. The chemistry still isn't there yet and the more our boys play together the better they will be. It just sucks to lose to the Lakers.


----------



## bootstrenf

we let the lakers get way too many offensive rebounds off their missed 3-pointers...the 18 turnovers didn't help us either...thankfully, we played some great D to hold the lakers to 37%fg, and we shot 48%...this allowed us to get back into the game and actually take the lead....

46fta for the lakers
21fta for the clippers

33 fouls called on the clippers
23 fouls called on the lakers

now i actually watched the whole game, and kobe was bailed out, *a lot*...

18 attempts? bull****...

i'm not even mad at our players, they overcame their turnovers and their rebound differential to hold the lakers...

you just can't do anything when a game is called like that...


----------



## yamaneko

The Clippers obviously have a lot more talent on the roster than the Lakers. That being said, how many people here think that the result of last night is more coaching than anything else? I mean, the Lakers had 2 starters, (walton, smush, 28 minutes, 33 minutes), and a couple reserves, (Evansm Sasha, 20 minutes, 15 minutes) who, if inserted into the clippers roster would most likely be getting DNP every game. Apart from the clippers 8 man rotation who would all be getting minutes on the Lakers, the Clippers have guys like Singleton, Ewing, Perhaps even Davis and Williams (due to mihm injury) who possibly could all see at least a few minutes of time on the lakers. 

Of course youve got kobe who is better than anyone on the clippers, and odom who is good as well. But personally i dont think those two guys make up the entire talent disparity. So does that mean that the lakers record so far, and the game last night, show that Jackson is just that much better of a coach than dunleavvy?


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> The Clippers obviously have a lot more talent on the roster than the Lakers. That being said, how many people here think that the result of last night is more coaching than anything else? I mean, the Lakers had 2 starters, (walton, smush, 28 minutes, 33 minutes), and a couple reserves, (Evansm Sasha, 20 minutes, 15 minutes) who, if inserted into the clippers roster would most likely be getting DNP every game. Apart from the clippers 8 man rotation who would all be getting minutes on the Lakers, the Clippers have guys like Singleton, Ewing, Perhaps even Davis and Williams (due to mihm injury) who possibly could all see at least a few minutes of time on the lakers.
> 
> Of course youve got kobe who is better than anyone on the clippers, and odom who is good as well. But personally i dont think those two guys make up the entire talent disparity. So does that mean that the lakers record so far, and the game last night, show that Jackson is just that much better of a coach than dunleavvy?



i'm not sure if kobe was *that* good last night...18 free throw attempts...a lot of them were not deserving...obvious bail outs handed to him by the refs, because he is kobe...sickening, actually...

the thing is, i'm not even mad at kobe, hey, you take what the refs give you, and they gave him *a lot* last night...the fouls were definitely called differently for the clippers and lakers last night...


----------



## squeemu

Kobe did get a lot of bailouts. The time Kaman fouled out, he was running AWAY from Kobe and Kobe ran right into him. Foul. 

There are bad calls in every game, but watching a Lakers game is pure agony.


----------



## leidout

afobisme said:


> how is bynum an energy player? maybe you're talking about ronny turiaf. how is farmar an energy player too? he's a 19 year old rookie who knows how to play in the triangle, finish around the hoop, and make good passes. what do you define as an energy player anyways? i would say an energy player is the kind who gets rebounds/loose balls and gets the team hyped up - neither bynum nor farmar are energy players.
> 
> as far as bynum goes, it's not just lakers fans.. it's everyone who has been noticing him. bynum has a lot of upside because a year ago, no one expected anything from him.. and now people are thinking in the back of their minds "this guy has the potential to be very very good."
> 
> not trying to bait here, but i don't like both livingston and kaman. kaman looks like sometimes he's just absent, as if he doesn't have the mental capabilities to become a great player. as is now though, i think he's a pretty decent center.. i just don't think he'll improve much. as for livingston, i just don't see what's great about him.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said "a lot" of upside, i just said more upside.
> 
> btw, i think andrew bynum has much much more upside than shaun livingston. i dont watch a whole lot of clippers games, but from the little i've seen, i don't get why everybody speaks so highly of him. personally, i don't think kaman will get much better (i'm not saying he's bad though). i just don't see him improving much. maybe in his peak he'll get 15-10 or so, but that's marginally better than what he did last year.


To be honest, i've only seen like parts of 3 Laker games (i'm obviously not a big fan), and in those games, Faramar & Bynum were very active by being virtually everywhere: picking up tough rebounds, getting steals, chasing down loose balls. That's why i call them energy players, someone who's the total opposite of an energy player is like Sam Cassell who uses lots of skill instead of "making something happen" with effort. 

I'm just giving my opinion tho, the first two games i saw were without Kobe and this was the 3rd game i saw, the team looked way more out of sync and when the 4th quarter came, the Lakers barely edged out a close victory when they really should've dominated against a sloppy/lazy clipper team.


----------



## afobisme

leidout said:


> To be honest, i've only seen like parts of 3 Laker games (i'm obviously not a big fan), and in those games, Faramar & Bynum were very active by being virtually everywhere: picking up tough rebounds, getting steals, chasing down loose balls. That's why i call them energy players, someone who's the total opposite of an energy player is like Sam Cassell who uses lots of skill instead of "making something happen" with effort.
> 
> I'm just giving my opinion tho, the first two games i saw were without Kobe and this was the 3rd game i saw, the team looked way more out of sync and when the 4th quarter came, the Lakers barely edged out a close victory when they really should've dominated against a sloppy/lazy clipper team.


exactly, you haven't seen many games. i don't think anyone else here thinks either bynum or farmar are energy players. besides that, i think they're both 19... they should be able to get to loose balls.

and just because we did well in our first 2 games without kobe, that doesn't necessarily mean that it was due to us not having kobe. i don't think you can really use 2 games as a meter to how well the team plays without kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21

yamaneko said:


> The Clippers obviously have a lot more talent on the roster than the Lakers. That being said, how many people here think that the result of last night is more coaching than anything else? I mean, the Lakers had 2 starters, (walton, smush, 28 minutes, 33 minutes), and a couple reserves, (Evansm Sasha, 20 minutes, 15 minutes) who, if inserted into the clippers roster would most likely be getting DNP every game. Apart from the clippers 8 man rotation who would all be getting minutes on the Lakers, the Clippers have guys like Singleton, Ewing, Perhaps even Davis and Williams (due to mihm injury) who possibly could all see at least a few minutes of time on the lakers.
> 
> Of course youve got kobe who is better than anyone on the clippers, and odom who is good as well. But personally i dont think those two guys make up the entire talent disparity. So does that mean that the lakers record so far, and the game last night, show that Jackson is just that much better of a coach than dunleavvy?



are you joking? Walton> Ross... Mo Evans would also play..were do you see this logic i dont understand?


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

SoCalfan21 said:


> are you joking? Walton> Ross... Mo Evans would also play..were do you see this logic i dont understand?



walton, nor evans would not crack the rotation...there are only three lakers that would make the rotation: kome, bynumbnuts, and lamer...that's about it...

oh yeah, and how are you directly comparing walton and ross? they might play the same position, but their roles are way different...


----------



## Steez

There stats are almost identical. I just feel that Lukes passing ability and basketball IQ will beat out Ross's.


----------



## elcap15

bootstrenf said:


> we let the lakers get way too many offensive rebounds off their missed 3-pointers...the 18 turnovers didn't help us either...thankfully, we played some great D to hold the lakers to 37%fg, and we shot 48%...this allowed us to get back into the game and actually take the lead....
> 
> 46fta for the lakers
> 21fta for the clippers
> 
> 33 fouls called on the clippers
> 23 fouls called on the lakers
> 
> now i actually watched the whole game, and kobe was bailed out, *a lot*...
> 
> 18 attempts? bull****...
> 
> i'm not even mad at our players, they overcame their turnovers and their rebound differential to hold the lakers...
> 
> you just can't do anything when a game is called like that...



I think you are blowing this way out of proportion. Also, the refs are consistently terrible, so why should this be any different. I agree that Kobe got a lot of calls yesterday, but he is Kobe and thats the way the league treats superstars. I dont like it eaither. Sam-I-Am should have gotten thrown out of the game with all the *****ing he was doing at the refs, but they didnt because he is Sam Cassell and not Rasheed Wallace.

Kobe got a lot of free-throws but there are a couple of things you didnt mention. First of all, he was relentless in attacking the basket last night. He drove hard and often. That is going to result in more calls. He also took at least 2 technical freethrows, and what, like 4 more in the last minute of the game while you were trying to extend the game. It wasnt that bad.

Someone else mentioned Kobe initiating contact. You better look at Corey Magette (sp?) if you wanna complain about that. He is the master at initiating contact on his way to the hole and getting calls.


Having said my piece, I have to say that I love the Clippers. They have always been my 2nd favorite team and I think it is awesome that they are finally good. I am looking forward to a heated rivalry between the LA teams and I think it has finally started due to the teams being equally good. Good luck! :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> There stats are almost identical. I just feel that Lukes passing ability and basketball IQ will beat out Ross's.



just because their stats are similar, does not mean that they serve the same purpose for their teams...

luke: offensive facilitator

ross: perimeter defensive stopper

get it?


----------



## bootstrenf

elcap15 said:


> Having said my piece, I have to say that I love the Clippers. They have always been my 2nd favorite team and I think it is awesome that they are finally good. I am looking forward to a heated rivalry between the LA teams and I think it has finally started due to the teams being equally good. Good luck! :cheers:



i cut out the rest of your post, because i don't agree with anything you posted...

edit: not neccessary


----------



## Steez

bootstrenf said:


> i cut out the rest of your post, because i don't agree with anything you posted...
> 
> edit: not neccessary


We are trying to have a decent conversation, seems like your still mad about last nights game. I will not post here anymore. Good bye.


----------



## elcap15

bootstrenf said:


> i cut out the rest of your post, because i don't agree with anything you posted...



If you did, you probably wouldnt be a die-hard Clipper fan.


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> We are trying to have a decent conversation, seems like your still mad about last nights game. I will not post here anymore. Good bye.



good riddance


----------



## leidout

Steez said:


> We are trying to have a decent conversation, seems like your still mad about last nights game. I will not post here anymore. Good bye.


Bye.

This conversation is going into the dumps anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

<img src="http://members.cox.net/scribeokc/graphics/crying_baby.jpg">


----------



## bootstrenf

hey, aren't you a mod? isn't it against the forum rules to bait people?


----------



## bootstrenf

i'm also sure that if the fta disparity was in our favor, all you faker fans would be *****ing just the same...


----------



## Unique

Oh man what a war zone in here. 

Lakers won. Big woop.

I agree with Yamenko , Its just better coaching.


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> hey, aren't you a mod? isn't it against the forum rules to bait people?


Laker fans (mod or not) get really riled up if you don't tell them what they wanna hear, haven't you learned this by now? How many times does this happen with other teams... almost never.


----------



## bootstrenf

Unique said:


> Oh man what a war zone in here.
> 
> Lakers won. Big woop.
> 
> I agree with Yamenko , Its just better coaching.



not really, nothing to do with coaching...hell we don't even need dunleavy, we already have cassell coaching from the floor...

46fta for the lakers 21fta for the clippers...

the refs killed us...how much did you guys pay them anyways?


----------



## yamaneko

> are you joking? Walton> Ross... Mo Evans would also play..were do you see this logic i dont understand?


Are YOU joking? On the clippers team, ross>Maggette to dunleavvy, so you really think walton is going to get playing time over both of them? Same with mo evans. Who is he going to get playing time on the clippers over?


----------



## yamaneko

> There stats are almost identical. I just feel that Lukes passing ability and basketball IQ will beat out Ross's.


Dunleavvy is about defense. Even if maggette were injured, i doubt walton would even beat out singleton for PT because of this. For walton to get PT on this team he probably would have to be a career three point league leader a la korver, etc. Because if you dont play defense, and arent a noted rebounder, dunleavvy doesnt like you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

leidout said:


> Laker fans (mod or not) get really riled up if you don't tell them what they wanna hear, haven't you learned this by now? How many times does this happen with other teams... almost never.


 I don't think we're the ones getting riled up. :laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Steez said:


> There stats are almost identical. I just feel that Lukes passing ability and basketball IQ will beat out Ross's.


I'm really shocked at those stats. Who would have thought THAT!!! Good for Luke.


----------



## yamaneko

the walton/ross picture is ok, but as far as other pictures, guys lets not put those ones like the crybaby, etc. ones. Theres no point to post things like that. If thats all you have to contribute to the thread, then might as well not post in it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

What I want to KNOW ... why are the Lakers fans posting here?


They don't allow anyone in their forum that is not praising them, so consequently, no other fans frequent their forum. They still believe Clipper fans are pushovers so they come in here to rub salt in our wounds because of their ref-aided win.

I thought we Clipper fans had learned to NOT dialogue with them when they venture over here. No other team fans dialogue with them.

Let them gloat and/or suffer amongst themselves as they do after all other games.

Why do they think they can come in here?


bootstrenf, I support you for holding down our fort ... they have no right to come here with their antagonizing.


----------



## bootstrenf

Dynasty Raider said:


> What I want to KNOW ... why are the Lakers fans posting here?
> 
> 
> They don't allow anyone in their forum that is not praising them, so consequently, no other fans frequent their forum. They still believe Clipper fans are pushovers so they come in here to rub salt in our wouns because of their ref-aided win.
> 
> I thought we Clipper fans had learned to NOT dialogue with them when they venture over here. No other team fans dialogue with them.
> 
> Let them gloat and/or suffer amongst themselves as they do after all other games.
> 
> Why do they think they can come in here?
> 
> 
> bootstrenf, I support you for holding down our fort ... they have no right to come here with their antagonizing.


 :cheers:


----------



## squeemu

Dynasty Raider said:


> What I want to KNOW ... why are the Lakers fans posting here?


Because the Lakers have the most jerks for fans. It's pretty much a proven fact.


----------



## Free Arsenal

bootstrenf said:


> hey, aren't you a mod? isn't it against the forum rules to bait people?


Just click on that red icon on the bottom left of his post and report him, as a Mod he's got to uphold a standard.

He deserves the report.

As for the game, dissappointing loss, but right now the Lakers are the better team. I wish we could just some how get in sync like the Spurs always seem to be.


----------



## afobisme

you know, im trying not to be bias here... but all i see is clipper fans whining (im not trying to offend anyone here btw).

there's all this claim that "laker fans are the worst" ... but if we lost the game, would laker fns whine as much?


----------



## Free Arsenal

afobisme said:


> you know, im trying not to be bias here... but all i see is clipper fans whining (im not trying to offend anyone here btw).
> 
> there's all this claim that "laker fans are the worst" ... but if we lost the game, would laker fns whine as much?


Yes.

_Note the period at the end of the word above._


----------



## Unique

This is a note for all of you. Clipper or Laker fans. You cannot tell other posters not to post anywhere. You do not have that right. What everyone needs to do is act mature and just stick to the game. Its not that hard people.


----------



## Darth Bryant

afobisme said:


> you know, im trying not to be bias here... but all i see is clipper fans whining (im not trying to offend anyone here btw).
> 
> there's all this claim that "laker fans are the worst" ... but if we lost the game, would laker fns whine as much?



Naww. Clipper fans wouldn't be whining over in the Laker forum. (Except for Dynasty Raider). The truth is, most Clipper fans instead spend time thinking up conspiracy theories as why its even possible that the Clippers could lose a game. Where in reality it comes down to coaching and which team looked like they wanted it more in the end.

As for posting here, sure some Laker fans do come in here. Normally, I think the majority are just playing around. But out of all the people to talk, Dynasty Raider isn't one. The guy hates Kobe more than anyone on this website (He'd be the first to admit it), and has spent a couple years trolling into any thread in any forum (Including Lakers forum, until recently when his baiting became somewhat disturbing and sad).

But just for fun, I'll post a couple nice bait and troll threads that Dynasty has blessed the Lakers forums with over the years.





> That's about right ... Kobe got ONE game for elbowing Mike Miller in the throat (should have been more) and threatening to do it to other players.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=264785



> If the Lakers want him, they can probably have him for $7Mil or less. There doesn't seem to be any real interest in Spree and it doesn't seem that a whole lot of players want to play for the Lakers (didn't DA sign for $1 to play somewhere other than with the Lakers?) so that's why they can get him if they want him.
> 
> Spree has a car detailing business in California and his friends Sam and Cuttino are in Los Angeles. So, there you go: desperation and convenience.
> 
> Spree will be a Laker and have a friendly competition against his Clipper friends.
> 
> EDIT: One caveat ... will Kobe OK the signing? Spree is not a player that Kobe will be able to talk to the way he is accustomed to talking to his teammates. Could get ugly.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=195535&page=2&pp=15



> Some of you are delusional, just like Mr. Buss.
> 
> What a joke he has been exposed to be ... those who doubted what was going on in the Laker organization should listen closely to Mr. Buss (what a joke he truly is ... another fact, MAGIC JOHNSON AND JERRY WEST MADE DR. BUSS, something he apparently has forgotten while chasing little girls. Come to think of it, that is something that both he and Kobe have in common --- a love for little girls.)
> 
> Although I've been spouting it for years (check my archived messages before this all happened), some of you even failed to listen to Robert Horry when he left. Have you noticed that there have been NO POSITIVE COMMENTS, in fact, no comments at all coming from players that are no longer with the Lakers, all of which had basically the same gripe about Kobe: Samaki, Harper (not Ron), Rush, Lue, etc. These guys have said NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING about their time with the Lakers. Other players usually have ONE comment about their former team ... NOTHING.
> 
> Pay attention to WHAT is said, as well as what IS NOT said. This organization is in chaos. At what point in the new season will you awaken to the loss of Shaq. Admittedly, I grouped Shaq with PJ and Kobe as being arrogant, cocky and disrespectful of other teams and players. That was before I realized that Shaq was playing under a lot of pressure from this "organization".


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=165152&page=3&pp=15



> Heard on "Insiders", one of those entertainment news program, that two weeks after his wife's miscarriage, he surprised his wife with a small ceremony to renew their wedding vows? They commented that a man-made cliff was built on some beach and showed only remnants of scattered roses.
> 
> First, a $4 million ring, now renewed vows. Will this be enough to keep her from leaving? Wonder what would have happened had she known about the ceremony in advance?
> 
> No, I don't have a link but I'm sure one will show up after tonight's broadcast of the event. The 'K-Lovers' will find it.


This one was one of my personal favorites... Trying to see the conspiracey theory in Kobe doing something to help his wife get her mind off a miscarriage.. (also posted in the Lakers forum). :laugh: 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=161670



> Ahem ... we're talking about the CIVIL case --- HER case against him. If he was INNOCENT and it could be proven, he didn't have to offer to pay her AND her family off. His reputation and image was already tarnished. Going to court to clear his name would have been a good move ---- IF he was innocent.
> 
> (He was afraid the rest of who he is would be exposed. All of the truth about HIS personal/sexual life would have come out.)


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157925&page=5&pp=15



> Remember at the beginning of the year Kobe had plantar fascitis (sp?) in his left foot?
> 
> What happened? He's the only living basketball player that can play an entire season with that problem and not have surgery. Will he ever share the cure with the league? Haven't heard a word, not even when he started climbing over players to make baskets. He can play on that foot for 42 minutes every game --- now that's 'badass' AND amazing!
> 
> Or, was it what we all knew from the beginning --- FEIGNED?
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> You are absolutely right ... Plantar Fascitis
> 
> Rasheed suffered from it last year, walked with an obvious limp, jumper suffered when he attempted them. But, not Kobe. He announced it, one week later he is attempting to duplicate a VC dunk over another player and never slowed down after than, never walked with a limp.
> 
> I doubt Kobe suffers from PF, was using it as a possible escape for the obvious struggles of HIS team and to deal with his tarnished image. Problem was, he forgot that he was suppose to be suffering from PF. Just like the game he forgot which side was suppose to have the bruised ribs, grabbed the wrong side and the commentators noted it RIGHT ON TV.
> 
> We all know how Kobe fakes injuries, which is why it's hard to believe him when he claims ANY injury. Just like the ankle --- he did twist it, but not to the degree where he need that much time off. He needed rest from playing 42+ minutes a game. He couldn't keep that up for 82 games, so he took 14 off --- simple as that, IMO. Shaq frequently took 15-20 games off every year, so Kobe noted that and felt entitled.
> 
> Now he's rested, he can go for the scoring title. (I'm curious when he will remember/if ever that he suffers from PF.) Notice NO sports commentator EVER ask him about PF? Why? Because they know the score.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149324



> Who else has enough _____ or even enough interest in your team to come here and "attempt" to keep you grounded in the real world.
> 
> You all spent YEARS belittling, badmouthing other teams and their fans when you had Shaq. You were looking foolish even then. Now you only have each other and I feel really sorry for you. If you just step away like the ones you're calling "bandwaggoners" and see the real picture, you too will be embarrassed. They are not fickle or bandwagon fans; just realists. You all want to pretend NOW that you didn't think your team would win a championship without Shaq, talked about Shaq like he offended your Mother, was telling everyone that Kobe or the Lakers didn't need Shaq because Kobe made Shaq.
> 
> The only thing that you said that was accurate was that Shaq hasn't won a championship without Kobe. Well, that is true. But ask your selves this ... who's closer to winning one and who's having loads of fun while doing it?
> 
> Not trolling ... just keeping you all grounded and in the real basketball world. It ain't fun being just like every other team in the league, is it?
> 
> So who can you put down now when you're fighting your hearts out not to be beaten by my Clippers, perennial bottom draggers that will be all over your team next year. Don't try and blame your troubles on injuries and loss of a coach. Hell, Kobe didn't want him there anyway and Rudy T couldn't coach while Kobe was talking to the guys over him. Besides, you don't hear the Clippers using injuries as an excuse. Kobe only missed a few games and that was primarily because he was burnt out --- everyone but Kobe and you all knew he couldn't play :42 for 82 games. So, why not take some time off to "rehab" and give the losing team an excuse --- "Kobe was injured so it's not fair to say he couldn't win without Shaq". Yeah right.
> 
> Well ... off your board. Since you all don't want anyone here to oppose your lovefest.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=146019



This could go on.. and on.... and on... He has been crapping out of his mouth on the Lakers forums for years, stalking Kobe posts from one board to the other.... Thats the totally ironic aspect about his post of anger towards "baiting" Laker fans... Maybe they just learned something from you.



> bootstrenf, I support you for holding down our fort ... they have no right to come here with their antagonizing.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :laugh:


----------



## Free Arsenal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Naww. Clipper fans wouldn't be whining over in the Laker forum. (Except for Dynasty Raider). The truth is, most Clipper fans instead spend time thinking up conspiracy theories as why its even possible that the Clippers could lose a game. Where in reality it comes down to coaching and which team looked like they wanted it more in the end.
> 
> As for posting here, sure some Laker fans do come in here. Normally, I think the majority are just playing around. But out of all the people to talk, Dynasty Raider isn't one. The guy hates Kobe more than anyone on this website (He'd be the first to admit it), and has spent a couple years trolling into any thread in any forum (Including Lakers forum, until recently when his baiting became somewhat disturbing and sad).
> 
> But just for fun, I'll post a couple nice bait and troll threads that Dynasty has blessed the Lakers forums with over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=264785
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=195535&page=2&pp=15
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=165152&page=3&pp=15
> 
> 
> This one was one of my personal favorites... Trying to see the conspiracey theory in Kobe doing something to help his wife get her mind off a miscarriage.. (also posted in the Lakers forum). :laugh:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=161670
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157925&page=5&pp=15
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149324
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=146019
> 
> 
> 
> This could go on.. and on.... and on... He has been crapping out of his mouth on the Lakers forums for years, stalking Kobe posts from one board to the other.... Thats the totally ironic aspect about his post of anger towards "baiting" Laker fans... Maybe they just learned something from you.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :laugh:


It's alright if you feel that the Laker's dominance in Los Angeles has been threatened more than before, but you don't have to come in here just because Dynasty Raider goes into your forum, I hardly post in the Laker forum except when I got something good to say.

And to come right on the eve of a loss to your team, to post like this is just an incitement of more arguments than needed. As for your "quotes," don't forget that you're guaging and generalizing every single fan on the basis of these quotes.

And until the season is over, we can't say who the better team is, although on Paper, it's the Clippers...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Unique said:


> This is a note for all of you. Clipper or Laker fans. You cannot tell other posters not to post anywhere. You do not have that right. What everyone needs to do is act mature and just stick to the game. Its not that hard people.


Tell that to one of your mods who posted a picture of a crying baby.


----------



## qross1fan

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> <img src="http://members.cox.net/scribeokc/graphics/crying_baby.jpg">


----------



## Cap

FT disparity made plenty of sense. Lakers took twice as many of their FGAs inside the paint as the Clippers did, and not surprisingly they shot...twice as many FTs. Simple arithmetic. See here for more details. 

Conspiracies are one thing, reality is another. 

Btw, Clipper fans are welcome on the Laker board, many different fans post there and we're the 4th largest team forum on BBB.net behind the Bulls, Nets, and Blazer forums.


----------



## bootstrenf

Free Arsenal said:


> Just click on that red icon on the bottom left of his post and report him, as a Mod he's got to uphold a standard.
> 
> He deserves the report.
> 
> As for the game, dissappointing loss, but right now the Lakers are the better team. I wish we could just some how get in sync like the Spurs always seem to be.



i did report it, twice...nothing has happened...apparently, not only do the lakers have an influence over the refs, but also with the board admins...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

afobisme said:


> you know, im trying not to be bias here... but all i see is clipper fans whining *(im not trying to offend anyone here btw).*


hmm you're not doing a good job.

but about the game the Laker Fans have a right to brag/bait us all they want cause the clippers lost. if Laker fans want to argue that Quentin Ross is worse than Luke Walton then let them, that is what the board is about, arguing about stats and who is the better player. we do it all the time.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Steez said:


> I will not post here anymore. Good bye.


:clap: :yay: :clap:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> <img src="http://members.cox.net/scribeokc/graphics/crying_baby.jpg">












i couldnt help but notice the semblance


seriously the next time the Clippers beat the Lakers i am going to have so much fun on Laker Board. ten bucks says i get suspended/banned


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> seriously the next time the Clippers beat the Lakers i am going to have so much fun on Laker Board. ten bucks says i get suspended/banned


Please don't.

Anyway this thread has run its coarse, time to end it.


----------

